# BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 160s!{kind of resolved}

## muhsinzubeir

I have setup a server and I have these strange errors about the cpu...en I have no clue, if I should rely on this machine or what they indicate...Ive tried google but not much informations is useful.Apart from this soft lockup...I have experienced some warnings that cpu overheat especially during compiles, but i thought I will live as I dont compile again after I have setup it up...

Here is the dmesg output happens when I was transfering data using samba from a Window Share...

 *Quote:*   

> BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 160s! [smbiod:5853]
> 
> Modules linked in: via_rhine 8139too
> 
> Pid: 5853, comm: smbiod Not tainted (2.6.26-hardened-r9 #2)
> ...

 

Thanks, any help id really appreciate

----------

## z3rgl1ng_z

Did you tried a bios update ? Maybe your motherboard dose not support the cpu installed.

----------

## Hu

A soft lockup typically indicates a kernel bug.  Have you tried using the cifs module instead?  As your dmesg notes, you are using a deprecated filesystem.  It could have suffered bitrot.

----------

## muhsinzubeir

 *Hu wrote:*   

> A soft lockup typically indicates a kernel bug.  Have you tried using the cifs module instead?  As your dmesg notes, you are using a deprecated filesystem.  It could have suffered bitrot.

 

Yah I have tried cifs, but the share is on a window xp machine{probably not cifs compliant or so no idea whats happening in there} and I am bussy to replace that window share with a samba shares.

```
mount -t cifs //reservation/D /mnt/samba
```

I get this:

 *Quote:*   

> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //reservation/D,
> 
>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
> 
>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
> ...

 

dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

>  CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22

 

But thanks if soft lockup indicates some software issues...I was more concerned about that cpu, but looks like its all good I will rely on this server   :Smile: 

----------

## danomac

 *muhsinzubeir wrote:*   

> Yah I have tried cifs, but the share is on a window xp machine{probably not cifs compliant or so no idea whats happening in there} and I am bussy to replace that window share with a samba shares.
> 
> 

 

CIFS has been used since at least Windows 2000, perhaps even earlier. FYI.

----------

## Hu

The Linux CIFS kernel module works fine for mounting shares from Windows XP systems.  The most likely reason that your mount failed is that you did not specify the credentials to use for mounting the share.

----------

## muhsinzubeir

aaah forget about that window machine...it doesnt want to mount with "cifs"....even if i put some credentials crappy ones as no credentials needed....

But out of curiosity if I use smbfs

 *Quote:*   

>  mount -t smbfs //reservation/D /mnt/samba/

 

It prompt with password, but i dont have any so pressing "Enter", I get the partition mounted...weird stuffs he.No password to access that share...en I think the error message is almost useless...too general   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //reservation/D,
> 
>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
> 
>        (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might
> ...

 

P:S

Succeeded to grab all data with smbfs....

Thanks alot for the input...but still didnt know why that cifs failed  :Shocked: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *Quote:*   

> smbfs is deprecated and will be removed from the 2.6.27 kernel. Please migrate to cifs

 

You also have to set up cifs in the kernel as well as emerge -av mount-cifs in order for full samba support. Once you set up cifs properly, retry.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## muhsinzubeir

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   smbfs is deprecated and will be removed from the 2.6.27 kernel. Please migrate to cifs 
> 
> You also have to set up cifs in the kernel as well as emerge -av mount-cifs in order for full samba support. Once you set up cifs properly, retry.
> 
> Blessed be!
> ...

 

Thanks pappy_mcfae...I was missing mount-cifs.Works fine now...

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Awesome! Happy Gentooing!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

